# Suche Laptop für WoW



## Alex Herzberg (24. April 2012)

Hallo 
Ich suche ein Laptop für wow um es ruckelfrei auf hoher Leistung spielen zu können 
Da ich nicht viel Ahnung habe was der an Grafikkarte uns so braucht wollte ich fragen ob ihr mir dabei helfen könnt.
Ich kann bis 700€ dafür ausgeben


----------



## Resch (24. April 2012)

Wie sieht's denn aus wegen der Displaygröße? Brauchst du BluRay? Betriebssystem?Sonst noch irgendwelche Ausstattungswünsche?

Was ich jetzt so gefunden habe wäre ein Lenoveo Y570 , dieser kostet 719€ und wäre halt ein bissl drüber.
Der hat:

[font=Tahoma, FreeSans, Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, serif,]•	15,6" Display mit LED Backlight (1366 x 768)
•	Leistungsstarker Intel Core i5 2450M Prozessor
•	8 GB RAM DDR3
•	500 GB Festplatte
•	1GB NVIDIA GeForce™ GT 555 Grafikkarte (Direct X11, Shader 5.0, CUDA, Optimus)
•	Von JBL® entwickelte Lautsprecher (2 x 1,5 W) mit Dolby® Home Theater™ Surround-Sound
•	DVD Super Multi Laufwerk
•    Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit vorinstalliert[/font]

<br class="Apple-interchange-newline">
Das reicht für WoW dicke und von der Qualität ist an Lenovo nichts aus zusetzten.


----------



## Alex Herzberg (24. April 2012)

17 zoll möchte ich gerne haben 
BluRay brauch ich nicht
Betriebssystem wäre gut


----------



## Konov (24. April 2012)

Alex schrieb:


> 17 zoll möchte ich gerne haben
> BluRay brauch ich nicht
> Betriebssystem wäre gut



Mit 17" wird schwierig weil die Auflösung größer ist als bei 15".
Das heißt man braucht mehr Grafikpower um WoW auf Max Details darstellen zu können.
Das wiederum heißt, dass man mehr als 700 Euro ausgeben muss, jedenfalls bin ich mir da relativ sicher.


----------



## Alex Herzberg (24. April 2012)

Ok dann bleiben wir halt bei ein 15 zoll gerät


----------



## Alex Herzberg (24. April 2012)

Wie sieht es mit den aus http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006LYGHHO/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&psc=1?


----------



## Konov (24. April 2012)

Alex schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den aus http://www.amazon.de...&s=ce-de&psc=1?



Der hat 17"
Allerdings ist die Graka auch nicht das allerschlechteste, laut Google ein Rebrand von der alten 6000er Serie.
Wieviel die genau taugt kann ich aber auch nicht sagen. Über den Rest kann man eigentlich nicht meckern, vorallem nicht über 750 GB Festplatte.


----------



## Wolfmania (24. April 2012)

der reicht für WoW in super Auflösung, habe das vergleichbare Modell von HP.


----------



## Alex Herzberg (24. April 2012)

wie siehts mit den aus http://www.pcspezialist.de/notebooks/gaming/39-6cm-15-6-msi-a6405-i747.html#d_moreProductDetailsAnchor


----------



## Deria26 (24. April 2012)

Wenn du nicht viel wert legst auf nen guten Display und Verarbeitung ist hier der aus dem Amazon Wochen Angebot nicht schlecht.

Ist nen 17Zoller

http://www.amazon.de/Acer-Aspire-7750G-2454G50Mnkk-Notebook-6850-1GB/dp/B0068GME40/ref=br_lf_m_695131031_1_9_ttl?ie=UTF8&m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&s=computers&pf_rd_p=292381247&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_i=695131031&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=01ABV8TDPW7DRV2QK1DG

Falls du nen Windows hast und etwa 50Euro mehr ausgeben kannst sind hier diese top.

http://www.deviltech.de/deviltech.php/sid/3b432e69af650c53565a173cf44c0332/cl/alist/cnid/8a142c3e4143562a5.46426637


----------



## Konov (24. April 2012)

Nimm einen von den Amazon Dingern, die sind schon von Preis-Leistung her besser wenn ich mir das anschaue.

CPU sollte i5 sein
Graka ist ne 68xx ok
und Rest läuft auch

i7 Prozessor braucht kein Mensch zum Wow zocken


----------



## Soulii (24. April 2012)

wie ich das liebe...

15" mit 1366er auflösung, das ist der reinste augenkrebs...
wie da spielgefühl aufkommen soll ist mir schleierhaft...


ein 17"er schön und gut, nur das was hier alles vorgeschlagen wurde ist alles käse , office grafikkarten hallo...


was genau willst du denn in wow damit anstellen?
questen , instanzen, im ah rumdümpeln?

oder willst du was richtiges tun , 10er raid , 25er raid , 25er lfr ?

muss es unbedingt ein laptop sein , weil richtig zocken auf nem mäßigen office/gamin laptop bringt kein fun
normaler rechner wäre da viel sinniger


----------



## Alex Herzberg (24. April 2012)

ich will das volle programm von wow machen 
ja es muss ein laptop sein da ich nicht viel platz im zimmer habe und ein desktop pc schon zu stehen habe der aber von meine freundin benutzt wird


----------



## Resch (24. April 2012)

Die 6850 von dem  [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Acer Aspire 7750G-2454G50Mnkk ist nicht wirklich eine Officegrafikkarte, genauso wenig wie die GT555 des von mir genannten . Selbst auf meinen über 2 Jahre alten Laptop (Auch 17", 4GB,P8600) läuft WoW noch auf Hoch flüssig und der hat eine 4650 drinnen welche ca. 40% langsamer ist als die 2 erst genannten. Also wenn es wirklich nur um WoW geht reichen die 2 Dicke, und wenn du ein 17 er willst dann nimm halt den Acer, der reicht und ist für den Preis nicht schlecht.[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]PS: Kannst auch auf die neue 7000er M Serie von Amd warten, aber keine Ahnung was Notebooks damit kosten bzw. wann es welche gibt.[/font]


----------



## Konov (24. April 2012)

Soulii schrieb:


> wie ich das liebe...
> 
> 15" mit 1366er auflösung, das ist der reinste augenkrebs...
> wie da spielgefühl aufkommen soll ist mir schleierhaft...



Wenns danach geht, sind Laptops generell zum Zocken einfach nur Müll. 
Ob 17 oder 15 Zoll ist wie ein Golf mit 2 oder 3 Rädern.
Spass macht es so oder so nicht...


----------



## Soulii (24. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenns danach geht, sind Laptops generell zum Zocken einfach nur Müll.
> Ob 17 oder 15 Zoll ist wie ein Golf mit 2 oder 3 Rädern.
> Spass macht es so oder so nicht...



so isses

17" laptop <<<<< 27" tft + rechner


----------



## Wolfmania (24. April 2012)

Soulii schrieb:


> so isses
> 
> 17" laptop <<<<< 27" tft + rechner



aber der TE sucht einen Laptop, so isses. Und mit den genannten kann man auch 40er BGs mit voller Auflösung flüssig spielen, kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Caps-lock (24. April 2012)

ich verstehe auch das Platzargument nicht.
Was macht denn deine Freundin am Rechner, wäre für sie ein Notebook eine Idee ?
Es gibt doch auch kleinere GEhäuse.
Irgendwas mit MikroATX, dazu sowas wie ne 550.
Und wenn man den Monitor mit HDMI anschließt und Keyboard/Maus mit USB, dann kann der Rechner auch fast irgendwo im Raum stehen.
Zur Not räumt man dann den 22 Zoll Monitor irgendwo hin weg.


----------



## Resch (24. April 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> aber der TE sucht einen Laptop, so isses. Und mit den genannten kann man auch 40er BGs mit voller Auflösung flüssig spielen, kann ich bestätigen.



Sign

Ich versteh nicht, warum Leute permanent in jedem  Laptop Such Thread schreiben, dass es zum zocken scheiße ist. 

1. Ist jedem klar, dass es eben nicht ganz so toll ist wie am Rechner, aber wenn man einen Laptop sucht, hat man schon seine Gründe warum man einen will und da will man eben nicht jedes mal hören kauf dir lieber nen PC.

Und 2. hab ich selber 3 Jahre lang während meiner Ausbildung an einem 17er Laptop gezockt und schlecht gings mir dabei auch nicht..


----------



## Alex Herzberg (24. April 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> ich verstehe auch das Platzargument nicht.
> Was macht denn deine Freundin am Rechner, wäre für sie ein Notebook eine Idee ?
> Es gibt doch auch kleinere GEhäuse.
> Irgendwas mit MikroATX, dazu sowas wie ne 550.
> ...


weil sie bei mir und meine eltern wohnt und wir nur ein zimmer haben ist kein platz für ein zweiten deswegen möchte ich ein laptop


----------



## eMJay (24. April 2012)

Schaue mal in meine Signatur (rechts). Auf dem Laptop läuft Wow mit 1600x900 auf hoch mit 50-60 fps. Im 25er Raid gehen die fps zwar runter auf 20-30. Das ist aber normal. Meiner ist bereit 1,5 Jahre alt!

http://www.amazon.de...ME40/buffed-21/

Für den Preis ist das Gerät Top und sollte gut ausreichen.


----------

